# Where to live?



## fianna

I'll be moving to HK in mid april and have started looking into areas to live. Husband will be working somewhere near Yuen Long but I would really really want to send my son to a nursery on the island( Montessori). Where would be the best place to live so the commute to work for my husband is not long and I can also travel to the island. Is it feasible or am I day dreaming?

thanks


----------



## JWilliamson

You have many choices, look at a map of the city. JW


----------



## dunmovin

fianna said:


> I'll be moving to HK in mid april and have started looking into areas to live. Husband will be working somewhere near Yuen Long but I would really really want to send my son to a nursery on the island( Montessori). Where would be the best place to live so the commute to work for my husband is not long and I can also travel to the island. Is it feasible or am I day dreaming?
> 
> thanks


Sorry to have to say this, but Yuen Long and Central.....one of you is not going to have an "easy" commute. Look at the rail map, see if there is a place with mtr/westrail crossover points, which suits your needs/budget.


----------



## fianna

Thank you, I have looked around( actually I spend all my days on google maps now) and there doesn't seem to be a solution to my issue. I'll have to give up on the nursery in the island and go for a normal nursery. We'll probably look into settling in the Gold Coast area as it's reasonably close to husband's workplace. Can I have any input on the Gold Coast residences or the nearby compounds?

thank you


----------



## dunmovin

sorry can't help with that. It was never an area that had any interest in.


----------



## rosaH

We lived in Gold Coast, it's quite OK with a big pool, but I dont really like HK


----------



## Joelle168

I'll be moving to yuen long next month, and will stay working in central. The commute will be longer, but definitely not abnormally long. By bus, it's only a 50minutes ride. Yuen long has a good transportation network, at least much better than gold coast to be quite frank!


----------



## JWilliamson

50 mins from home to work door or 50 mins from in the bus to out of the bus?


----------



## Joelle168

JWilliamson said:


> 50 mins from home to work door or 50 mins from in the bus to out of the bus?


That would only be the busride...


----------



## JWilliamson

Cause for me to reach the MTR train I have to walk 20 mins and that is not counting waiting for the elevator down from my flat and then the walk from the train to work is another 12 mins.


----------



## Joelle168

JWilliamson said:


> Cause for me to reach the MTR train I have to walk 20 mins and that is not counting waiting for the elevator down from my flat and then the walk from the train to work is another 12 mins.


I see...whereabouts do you work in central? and where do you live in yuen long>?


----------



## JWilliamson

I myself live in Kowloon and i head to Central for work.


----------



## Joelle168

And you're just looking to move?


----------



## JWilliamson

Not me at the moment but the time it takes to go from one place to another does take time.


----------



## fianna

I've moved temporarily at the Gold Coast and I really like it. But it's just to far from everything it seems. Are there any other estates similar to the Gold Coast worth looking at? We like the outdoor and the facilities, plus the convenience of the little plaza with a few restaurants and shops.


----------



## JWilliamson

In order to have the space needed you will usually have to go further away from the city. In the new NT in the North of Hong Kong there are many estates that can offer you that. JW


----------



## fianna

JWilliamson said:


> In order to have the space needed you will usually have to go further away from the city. In the new NT in the North of Hong Kong there are many estates that can offer you that. JW


What is the new NT? Is it the Tai Po area? or Yuen Long?


----------



## JWilliamson

New Territories - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


New Territories


new territories - Google Maps


----------



## Joelle168

How about Yoho Midtown> More expensive, but much more convenient in my opinion. And in the future, you will have a large shopping mall at your doorstep.


----------

